# Help deciding on tractor purchase



## Charlton John (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello to All, I am a new member as of this morning to the forumn and am seeking your advise. I currently own a New Holland TZ25DA sub compact tractor, w FEL w/ toothbar, MMM, bagger, and ballast box. I own appx. 3 acres of land her in upstate NY. I purchased the tractor 1 yr. ago and have roughly 60 hrs. on it. 

Although I have no complaints about this tractor I currently beleive I need something bigger. My land is about 1.75 to 2 acres open and about 1 acre woods/wetllands. The property has some hilly areas. I want to overhaul the entire property meaning rip out all open pasture and plant nice grass (I am what we like to call a grass geek) The property needs lots of leveling as well. I want to overhaul the woods and try to soak up the wetlands with fill etc... I have many rocks (boulders) on the property I plan on building walls w/ etc... and plan on getting more. The problem w/ the small TZ I own is when on the hills w/ full buckets it is very tipsy and seems to lack power getting up and down. It will not handle most of the rocks I have and has gotten stuck in some of the wet parts of the woods. I have not yet plowed w/ it but I do have roughly a 175ft drive to maintain and we do get some good snow amounts here where I live. 

I am contimplating a purchase/trade in to a New Holland T1510 (used to be the TC30) My main question is based on my property size (just under 3 acres) and the work ahead of me is this to big of a tractor to purchase. I dont want something to big for my needs. Thanks to all for your feedback.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

You need to base your purchase on the work you need to do not the lot size. That said I am kind of surprised the TZ25 isn't enough tractor for you especially with the loader and ballast. Have you looked into hiring someone to come in with larger equipment like an excavator or bulldozer to do the "heavy lifting" and keeping the TZ for the lighter work and mowing later on. I am not sure how happy you will be with the larger 1510 after the big jobs are done and you are just mowing in the summer and snowblowing/plowing in the winter. Plus you will have to store this larger tractor somewhere and put up with the wider turning radius, more expensive attachments etc. Of course if money is no object than just buy a nice zero turn to mow with and keep the tractor in the barn. 

It may be worth it ask to test drive a 1510 before you buy it to make sure it will do what you want. Most dealers will drop off a tractor and let you try it out before you lay down that kind of cash. It can't hurt to ask.

Andy

P.S. Welcome to the Tractor Forum!:tractorsm


----------



## Charlton John (Jun 18, 2008)

Hello Thanks for the advise. I did actually test drive the 1510 and liked it very much. I di have a pole barn on the property so storing will be no issue. I have attempted to bring heavy loads up and down the hills on the TZ and found it was struggeling to get from point a and to point b. Alot of the property is hill my and especially where I need to haul these heavy loads. In attempting to do this w/ the TZ if have almost rolled it and I will be needing a lot of fill over the next few years to get my woods/wetland areas in order which again will require me to go up and down these hilled areas. I did long term finaincing (8 yrs.) on the TZ and am 1 yr. in paying 200 a month. The T1510 would also be 8 yr. finainacing and @ 320 a month so not much difference. I would be getting a MMM as well w/ the new if I decide to do it. 

As far as hiring someone to do the heavy stuff I would end up paying thousands (100 hr in my area) and would feel it would be a waste. Plus I really enjoy doing this type work in my spare time. Based on this please tell me what you think. Also thanks for the welcome, glad to be abourd


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome to Tractor Forum as well Charlton. I can see your point in that you feel you didn't buy enough tractor the first time. 

I get the impression you want to stay with the New Holland brand. I guess my questions would be:

1. Do you plan to sell or trade in the TZ for the larger tractor?

2. Have you considered the loss on the trade and is that acceptable?

3. On the TZ25 you get 25 gross and 19 pto hp with weight at 1,320 lbs. It also has a 2 speed hydro which a terrible choice for transmission. (low gear is too low and high gear is too high)

The T1510 you get 30 gross and 24 hp with weight at 2,385. It has a 3 speed hydro which is much more desirable range of operation. 

The extra roughly 1,000 lbs. helps you out a lot but 5 gross and pto hp is not much of an improvement although appreciable. (in my opinion of course  ) 

The T1520 gets you 35 hp and 28 pto hp with weight at 2400 and 3 speed hydro. 

35 hp is the bottom of the sweet spot with compact and small ag tractors. You gain about 1,080 lbs. in weight. This will help you with those tougher tasks you mentioned. Being underpowered cannot be fixed. Having a small bit extra allows you the luxury of expanding into more demanding tasks. (trust me on this you will find more demanding tasks anyway.  ) 

My vote would be for the T1520 or better yet the TC35DA IF your budget will handle that. 

The TC35DA offers Super Steer and a 4 speed hydro. as well as 35 gross and 29.1 pto hp. It is an even heavier built tractor weighing in at 3,357 lbs. 

Weight MATTERS especially on a compact tractor. You can still get an optional mid pto so you can run a MMM. 

The question is will the latter 2 choices be too large for your comfort and your budget?

I would suggest you take a look at them and demo them to compare and them make a decision.


----------



## Charlton John (Jun 18, 2008)

*Help Deciding on New*

Hello TF Thanks forthe reply and the welcome, glad to be aboard. To answer your questions. Yes I most likely will stay w/ N.H. I have looked at Oarnge and Green and like them too but Green is out of my budget and Oarnge does not have the financing that I need. On my trade of my year old TZ w/ the same new N.H. dealer it is an even wash. So no gain no loss, which after only having for 1 yr. out of 8 I guess this is all I can ask for. Going w/ the other 2 I will take too big of a hit. The t1510 is most in my budget and only 1hundred and twenty dollars more than I am paying on the TZ a month. The dealer is also throwing in free rear tire ballast and a hard custom canopy in the deal and they have taken off an additional 500 of the priceto makethe deal happen. 

Do you think in your opinion w/ 2.75 acres and th chores at hand in the property overhaul walls, mowing snow removal etc.. .the t1510 would be too big for 2.75 acres?

Thanks for all your advise!!!!!!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

As Andy already mentioned, AFTER the major tasks you want to get done are accomplished, the T1510 might be a bit large for 2.75 acres if all you will have for it to do is mow grass for the most part. But each owner has a different view. I think it best with in reason to buy a little more tractor than you really need as this may be a blessing when (and you will) find other tasks to get down. 

I think you will be much happier with the T1510. If you have a lot of trimming items and obstacles in your mowed acreage, you may find that you want a lawn tractor or small zero turn mower later on. Try making do with the T1510 first and see how it goes.


----------



## Charlton John (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes I agree a 0 turn in the future is deffinitley the plan. There are no obstacles now but will be in the future. I have attempted to do some of these taks w/ my TZ and have found it to be a struggle sometimes. Also here in the great North East we do have heavy winters so there is a lot of snow fall. I also have currently about 12 ton of boulders to move place that I know my TZ wont handle and will be getting roughly double to triple this amount to finish my planned rock walls etc... Also w/ 3 young children 12 6 and 7 onths my time is very limited on when and how much I can work on the property so my thinking is having the tractor to get the jobs done at my convienence seems more appealing than renting when I can or hiring, again I enjoy doing the work and the t1510 is in th budget. Thanks and any more imput would be very appreciated.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Well Charleton I agree with TF that your going to be happier with the heavier tractor when doing the heavy chores you have planned. Since the cost seems to be irrelevant I say go for it. No doubt you will be happier and most importantly safer. With 3 small children you need to be there for them and too many people get hurt working around equipment through rollovers. STAY SAFE.

Also post some pictures of your new "ride" when you get a chance. We love looking at new tractors and hearing stories of them being used.

Andy


----------



## Charlton John (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks guys/or girls?? for the replies and feedback. I guess the only thing that is tearing me on the decision is the 8 yr. payments for something I will most likely need for 5-6 yrs. Again we get a lot of snow here in upstate NY so I would have a lifetime plow. I guess another option would be to trade back down to a SCUT when my work is completed. With that said in 6 yrs. I will most likely only have about 300 hrs. on it so I should at least break even and not take a loss. I will post some pics when I take the plunge if I do, unfortunalty still undecided. Ironiccaly my wife says go for it which should make it a no brainer you would think. Part of the deal (her agreeing) is me quitting smoking. Beleive it or not the new payment (120 more than my SCUT PAYMENT) is the same amount that I smoke per month so by quitting I could get the new toy and not take any $ from our monthly income.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

What do cigarettes cost in NY? mg: :hide: :smoking:


----------



## Charlton John (Jun 18, 2008)

With the new NYS tax they just implemented the cheapest you can get a brand name of cigs, Marlboro, Newport etc... is 7 bucks a pack


----------



## Charlton John (Jun 18, 2008)

See my new post in same forum titled New Dilemma Please help and to all please give me your feedback my time is ticking, thanks to all you have been great


----------

